#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Υψηλής παραγωγικότητας και πλάγιες αποστάσεις

## TEOTERG

Γεια σας 
Έχω ενα αγροτεμαχιο 5στρ. Ειναι υψηλης παραγωγικοτητας και τα 2.5στρ ειναι εντος της ζωνης των 150μ απο δημοτικη οδο και τα αλλα 2.5στρ ειναι εκτος. 
Ομως το τμημα που ειναι εντος της ζωνης και μπορει να οικοδομηθει εχει πλατος 30μ με αποτελεσμα να εχω προβλημα με τις πλαγιες αποστασεις (15μ υποχρεωτικη). 
Το ερωτημα ειναι αν μπορω να κανω εφαρμογη την παρεκκλιση 7,5μ για κατοικια για εκτος σχεδιου

Προκειμένου για ανέγερση κατοικίας σε γήπεδα που υφίστανται κατά τη 15-4-81 ημέρα δημοσίευσης του από ΠΔ/27-3-81 (ΦΕΚ-209/Δ) με ελάχιστο εμβαδόν 4000 μ2 οι πλάγιες αποστάσεις του κτιρίου από τα όρια του γηπέδου ορίζονται σε επτά και μισό (7,50) μέτρα εφόσον τηρουμένης της απόστασης των δέκα πέντε (15) μ. δεν είναι δυνατή η οικοδόμηση. Το μέγιστο πλάτος του κτιρίου στην περίπτωση αυτή πρέπει να μην υπερβαίνει τα δέκα (10) μέτρα.

Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται από τους Κανόνες Λειτουργίας.
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------

